# S7 IoT Gateway von INSEVIS



## INSEVIS-Service (8 November 2018)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder

wir stellen zur SPS Drives 2018 unser neues S7 IoT Gateway vor:

Funktionen:

- VPN als Server oder Client  zur gesicherten Übertragung im VPN Tunnel ohne Portal oder Cloud.
- in Step7 (TIA) CPU oder ModbusTCP Variablen lesen und schreiben
- Konfiguration über Weboberfläche

- Node Red Umgebung implementiert für individuelle Dashboards, Skripte etc...
- Alarmierung mit Text to Speech 

Hardware basiert auf unserer bewärten CPU-T mit 2 getrennten Ethernetports und den Standardschnittstellen (RS232, 485 und Canopen)




Besuchen Sie uns auf der SPS Drives 2018  Halle 7 Stand 139 !


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (13 November 2018)

Hallo

als Beispiel ein Dashboard mit NodeRed erstellt




Dafür benötigt man kein IT-Studium. Ist in 2 Stunden erledigt.

Die Daten kommen aus einer S7-SPS, deren Variablen wurden über unsren Variablenbrowser eingelesen.

Zusätzlich kann man auch ModBus TCP Register einlesen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (19 November 2018)

Hallo 

hier eine Auflistung der derzeit verfügbaren Funktionalität:

- 2 Ethernet Schnittstellen (LAN und WAN getrennt)
        - Anbindung von S7, Modbus TCP, Modbus RTU, Modbus PTP und         CANopen
        - Kompakte Bauweise (BxHxT: 26 x 116 x 84 mm)         
        - Sichere Kommunikation durch openVPN und Zertifikate (Sha256)
        - openVPN Client und Server
        - Kein Zwang zu Cloud oder Portal
        - Keine zu installierenden Tools (integrierter Webconfigurator)
        - Webvisualisierung mit der Visustage 
- Web Dashboard im responsive Design (besonders für mobile         Geräte)
        - User-Skripte (Javaskript in Node-RED)
        - Event based programming mit Node-RED
        - Nachrüstbare Software Bibliotheken (für Node-RED)
        - OPC-UA Server mit frei definierbarem Namespace und S7-1500er         Namespace
  mit Verschlüsselung oder ohne  
        - Für jeden Datenpunkt einzeln definierbare History
        - MQTT-Client
        - Variablenimport aus TIA-Portal und SimaticManager
        - Umfangreiche User- und Rechteverwaltung

Demonstration auf der SPS Drives 2018   Halle 7 Stand 139


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2018)

Und was kostet es ?


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2018)

Kurze Frage:
Kann die VisuStage MQTT?
Wäre ja somit eine ideale Ergänzung zu Node-Red.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (20 November 2018)

Hallo

ja als Client.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2018)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> ja als Client.


Hört sich gut


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2018)

Bekomme ich auch eine Antwort ?? Oder steht der Preis noch nicht fest ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (20 November 2018)

Hallo.


ging heute morgen als PN an Dich


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (27 November 2018)

Hallo

die Configurationsoberfläche :




Als Beispiel die Variablenverwaltung zu einer S7. 

Diese wird entweder je Variable angelegt oder aus einem Visustage-Projekt importiert.

Live Demo auf unserem Stand Halle 7 / 139 !

Sehen wir uns ?


----------



## van (27 November 2018)

Der Preis würde mich auch interessieren 
Danke


----------



## Grisu122 (30 November 2018)

Preis würde mich auch interessieren.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nais (1 Dezember 2018)

Der Preis würde mich auch interessieren 
Danke


----------



## elektroniktommy (1 Dezember 2018)

Was wird das Teil kosten? 
Danke


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 Februar 2019)

Hallo

unser Gateway steht kurz vor der Lieferfreigabe:

- Variablen lesen/Schreiben aus S7-komp. Steuerungen ohne Beschränkung der Tag-Anzahl
- Variablen lesen/Schreiben über Modbus TCP

 - OPC UA Server zur Bereitstellung der Variablen.
- Verschlüsselung basic256sha256 

- NodeRed Umgebung 

....


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (24 Februar 2021)

Hallo  

Update zu unserem S7 Gateway:

Kopplungsmöglichkeiten:




Das kann man als S7-Programmierer in       wenigen Minuten konfigurieren.  

Bei uns gibt es auch hier keine Variablenbeschränkung !


Fragen ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (5 Juli 2021)

Hallo

neuer Einsatzfall für unser S7 Gateway:

es sollten Daten aus S7 Steuerungen direkt in eine Datenbank (z.B.:  ACRON, June 5) eingelesen werden.

das S7 Gateway stellt den OPC UA Server zur Verfügung. Die Datenbank hat einen integrierten OPC UA Client.

Vorteil: 
- Hardware OPC Server der die vorhanden SPSen nicht belastet
- OPC Neustart, Konfigurationserweiterungen, Vorverarbeitung  ohne Stop der Anlagen
- Kosten  , das S7 Gateway ist günstiger als ein SW-OPC Server
- es läuft kein (Fremd) OPC Server auf dem Datenbank-PC (bzw. Server)
- Sicherheit:  Open VPN (Server und Client) integriert.

Es gibt keine Runtimelizenzen, Powertags etc.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (21 September 2021)

Hallo

neuer Einsatzfall für unser S7 Gateway:

es sollen Daten LOGO8 geschrieben/gelesen werden.

Hierzu gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. über ModBusTCP   nach Mappingtabelle 

2. direkt die VM lesen. 
   In der Logo8 werden alle Daten in VM organisiert.  Diese kann man als DB1.DBx  auslesen/ schreiben

Die Beschränkungen der Verbindungen in der Logo sind somit nicht mehr relevant.

Übersetzungstabelle:


Logo BlockLogo VM Rangeexample S7-Gateway addressDescriptionI1024 - 1031DB1,BYTE1024 or DB1,X1024.5 or            DB1,WORD1024Reads input terminals 1...8 or 6 or 1...16AI1032 - 1063DB1,WORD1032Reads analog input terminal 1. Always word sized.Q1064 - 1071DB1,BYTE1064 or DB1,X1064.5 or            DB1,WORD1064Reads output terminals 1...8 or 6 or 1...16AQ1072 - 1103DB1,WORD1072Reads analog output terminal 1. Always word sized.M1104 - 1117DB1,BYTE1104 or DB1,X1104.5 or            DB1,WORD1104Reads bit flags M1...M8 or M6 or M1...16AM1118 - 1245DB1,WORD1118Reads analog flag 1. Always word sized.NI1246 - 1061DB1,BYTE1246 or DB1,X1246.5 or            DB1,WORD1246Reads network input 1...8 or 6 or 1...16NAI1262 - 1389DB1,WORD1262Reads analog network input 1. Always word sized.NQ1390 - 1405DB1,BYTE1390 or DB1,X1390.5 or            DB1,WORD1390Reads network output 1...8 or 6 or 1...16NAQ1406 - 1469DB1,WORD1406Reads network output 1. Always word sized.
 

  Fragen ? Gerne.


----------

